# CHI-TOWN UNITY CRUISE ∙



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

southside will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

i have to be there!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7504353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

big LUX will be there..


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i think i will be there :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7516848
> *i think i will be there :cheesy:
> *


You think ??? You will be there even if we have to put you right next to the batteries in my trunk. Nana can take the ragtop.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 20 2007, 07:34 PM~7516848
> *i think i will be there :cheesy:
> *


i dont want you there!! you smell like frijoles!! :barf:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll be there for sure


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

i like cheerleaders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEEEEEEEEONEEEE HOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

I LIKE CHEERLEADERS WITH THE BIG CHI CHIS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hitemhard Car Club will be there


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

SO WHERE DOES THE CRUIS START AND END?


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think CICERO


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

And Ends in waukegan


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Mar 24 2007, 08:54 AM~7542101
> *I LIKE CHEERLEADERS WITH THE BIG CHI CHIS!! :thumbsup:
> *




Me two. All we have to do is find one girl with BIG chichonas and we'll share. One for you and one for me. Con cafe.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 25 2007, 04:01 PM~7548375
> *Me two. All we have to do is find one girl with BIG chichonas and we'll share. One for you and one for me. Con cafe.
> *


SAAAASSS!!! WE CAN ALSO BRING A CONCHA DE CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 25 2007, 02:34 PM~7548003
> *SO WHERE DOES THE CRUIS START AND END?
> *


THERE IS TWO START AREAS!!! ONE WILL BE AT CICERO AND FOSTER AT THE PARK!!! AND THE OTHER WILL BE SOME WHERE IN MILWAUKEE!! REMEMBER THERE WILL BE A CAMERA CREW THERE ALSO!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SORRY AND IT WILL END IN WADSWORTH!! ON ROUTE 173


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bump !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET THIS SEASON STARTED. :biggrin:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP MY CHI-TOWN HOMIES


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 26 2007, 08:07 PM~7557022
> *:wave: WHATS UP MY CHI-TOWN HOMIES
> *


sup rick hope all is good


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 26 2007, 08:09 PM~7557046
> *sup rick  hope  all is  good
> *


ITS STARTING TO FEEL LIKE SUMMER ALREADY.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 26 2007, 08:13 PM~7557083
> *ITS STARTING TO FEEL LIKE SUMMER ALREADY.
> *


yupppppppppp it sure it is we cant wait to start cruisin and hitting the shows :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 26 2007, 08:17 PM~7557118
> *yupppppppppp it sure it  is  we  cant  wait  to start    cruisin  and hitting the shows  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANY OTHER EVENTS BESIDES NILA & EL BARRIO? SOON.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 26 2007, 08:24 PM~7557169
> *ANY OTHER EVENTS BESIDES NILA & EL BARRIO?    SOON.
> *


not that i know of i think those are very first 1s


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 26 2007, 08:31 PM~7557237
> *not that i know  of  i think  those  are  very  first  1s
> *


doesnt semper fi have a pic nic in april?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 26 2007, 08:39 PM~7557311
> *doesnt semper fi have a pic nic in april?
> *


supposely on april 28 they haven t posted anything else anymore


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 26 2007, 08:46 PM~7557376
> *supposely  on april 28  they haven t  posted anything else  anymore
> *


From what he told me it has been moved to September exact date not set.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Mar 26 2007, 09:05 PM~7557552
> *From what he told me it has been moved to September exact date not set.
> *


 thanks for the info house


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY WHATS GOING ON ? J/K


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Mar 26 2007, 09:45 AM~7552363
> *THERE IS TWO START AREAS!!! ONE WILL BE AT CICERO AND FOSTER AT THE PARK!!! AND THE OTHER WILL BE SOME WHERE IN MILWAUKEE!! REMEMBER THERE WILL BE A CAMERA CREW THERE ALSO!!
> *


That's a cool idea... :thumbsup: Sounds like a great time :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

que gacho !!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7548003
> *SO WHERE DOES THE CRUIS START AND END?
> *


We are working on the Milwaukee start at the Ryan Road Park and Ride located at Ryan Road and I-94 in Oak Creek which is south of Milwaukee. I will post the time at a later date if we have enough participants from Wisconsin. You guys know how it is in the Suds City of Milwas. Chingos de borachos that don't like to get up early todos crudos.


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

OK Homies Just Got Some More Info. On The Unity Cruise ...Gathering Will Be At The Forest Preserve On Cicero & Foster @ 7o am TO 8:45 am. Cruise Will Start At 9:00 AM SHARP! SORRY NO EXCEPTIONS.MORE INSTRUCTIONS UPON ARRIVAL.. For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES" First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time. For More Info. Contact PETE From AMISTAD CC. At (708)769-4642.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7504353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Apr 7 2007, 04:00 PM~7638914
> *OK Homies Just Got Some More Info. On The Unity Cruise ...Gathering Will Be At The Forest Preserve On Cicero & Foster  @ 7o am TO 8:45 am. Cruise Will Start At 9:00 AM  SHARP! SORRY NO EXCEPTIONS.MORE INSTRUCTIONS UPON ARRIVAL..  For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"  First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.  For More Info. Contact  PETE From AMISTAD CC. At (708)769-4642.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I just hope it doen't snow like today !!!!! :0 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Apr 7 2007, 05:00 PM~7638914
> *OK Homies Just Got Some More Info. On The Unity Cruise ...Gathering Will Be At The Forest Preserve On Cicero & Foster  @ 7o am TO 8:45 am. Cruise Will Start At 9:00 AM  SHARP! SORRY NO EXCEPTIONS.MORE INSTRUCTIONS UPON ARRIVAL..  For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"  First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.  For More Info. Contact  PETE From AMISTAD CC. At (708)769-4642.
> *


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

rollin hard july 1


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

the 28th right


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i might go but i doubt ill have 13s on


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7722881
> *i might go but i doubt ill have 13s on
> *


WTF?? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Apr 20 2007, 12:16 PM~7736482
> *WTF??  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


im too lazy to get the tires changed


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

13's are fine!! just show up!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Apr 7 2007, 05:00 PM~7638914
> *OK Homies Just Got Some More Info. On The Unity Cruise ...Gathering Will Be At The Forest Preserve On Cicero & Foster  @ 7o am TO 8:45 am. Cruise Will Start At 9:00 AM  SHARP! SORRY NO EXCEPTIONS.MORE INSTRUCTIONS UPON ARRIVAL..  For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"  First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.  For More Info. Contact  PETE From AMISTAD CC. At (708)769-4642.
> *


damn.. i want drive there to join the cruize then come all the way back.. sounds like fun..


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 27 2007, 06:30 PM~7787837
> *damn.. i want drive there to join the cruize then come all the way back.. sounds like fun..
> *


you can do it little buddy!! we have a camera crew video taping all the way from start to finish!!


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Apr 7 2007, 03:00 PM~7638914
> *OK Homies Just Got Some More Info. On The Unity Cruise ...Gathering Will Be At The Forest Preserve On Cicero & Foster  @ 7o am TO 8:45 am. Cruise Will Start At 9:00 AM  SHARP! SORRY NO EXCEPTIONS.MORE INSTRUCTIONS UPON ARRIVAL..  For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"  First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.  For More Info. Contact  PETE From AMISTAD CC. At (708)769-4642.
> *


 For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES" First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.

i think you should work on that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@May 1 2007, 12:13 PM~7810836
> *you can do it little buddy!! we have a camera crew video taping all the way from start to finish!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@May 2 2007, 04:01 PM~7821574
> * For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"  First Hopper To Hit Back Bumper In The Quickest Time.
> 
> i think you should work on that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

so if i have 10 inch strokes and you have lets say 16s in the rear and i hit back bumper first i win?? this makes no sense


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> For All You Hoppers Out There, There Will Be A Five Foot Trophy For " EL JEFE DE JEFES"
> :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT
Only a month and a half to go...

Are you ready ???


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

i got 6 inch cylinders in the rear


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 20 2007, 09:14 PM~7943938
> *i got 6 inch cylinders in the rear
> *


You'll be able to hit back bumper... :0 no problem :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

come on people whos comin out to da unity cruize!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i told my boss if he don't gimme that day off i quit


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like we might be there!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2007, 10:34 PM~8019939
> *Looks like we might be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:









southside will be there


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

southside will be there


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8019939
> *Looks like we might be there!
> *


we dont like to hear "might"!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jun 1 2007, 03:13 AM~8021074
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ UP MY HOMIES!!!!!! SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE BUT LIL LATE HOMIES. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 1 2007, 12:36 PM~8023095
> * WUZ UP MY HOMIES!!!!!! SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE BUT LIL LATE HOMIES.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

This is what I'm shootin' for El Callegero hasn't been out once this year pero pa mis homies de SOMOSUNO it shall be there


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@May 31 2007, 05:12 PM~8017259
> *come on people whos comin out to da unity cruize!!
> *


That's on a Sunday so I WILL BE THERE riding rain or shine as well as my girl in her low and i'm also trying to get my bro-in-law's bouncy ass ride rolling smoother with some accumies to get him out by that day too. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Still got tickets ... for THE BOMB !!!












:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 3 2007, 10:53 AM~8032624
> *Still got tickets ... for THE BOMB !!!
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it don't kick me in the ass but my Grandps says to wait to the last minute so maybe I'll buy one this week and then the next 
I'm only shootin for the lucky 2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somouno milwaukee might be there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2007, 09:12 AM~8037809
> *somouno milwaukee might be there
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2007, 10:12 AM~8037809
> *somouno milwaukee might be there
> *


no seas puto!! message from my daughters if you dont show!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2007, 10:12 AM~8037809
> *somouno milwaukee might be there
> *


WTF :dunno: :dunno: :angry: :angry: 
YOU BETTER BE FUCKIN AROUND.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2007, 09:12 AM~8037809
> *somouno milwaukee might be there
> *


 Who's somouno?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everybody, one our Goodtimes brothers out in Cali. is wanting to trade his clean ass bomb for a nice clean impala. I've seen this car up close, and pics don't do it justice. He's been getting a lot of bullshit offers, so he asked me to try out here for him. If you or someone you know is interested in a trade, hit him up. Heres his topic:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337925


By the way, he would consider 59--64, but would prefer a 59,60, or 63.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8041412
> *Who's somouno?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8041412
> *Who's somouno?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mira pinche negor cabron did you get my voice mail i left you? EMERGENCY MEETING WEDNESDAY AT 730 AT JOSES HOUSE!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8041412
> *Who's somouno?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAT KIND OF V.P. IS HE CANT EVEN SPELL THA CLUBS NAME!! MAS PUTO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 5 2007, 03:01 PM~8046845
> *WAT KIND OF V.P. IS HE CANT EVEN SPELL THA CLUBS NAME!! MAS PUTO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya dejalo,he can spell V.P. :0 



A la mejor esta bien triste y esta llorando como una chavala.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 5 2007, 11:59 AM~8045673
> *mira pinche negor cabron did you get my voice mail i left you? EMERGENCY MEETING WEDNESDAY AT 730 AT JOSES HOUSE!!!
> *


 I'll be there,puto Don't sweat it. Me hechas menos? Mi Amor?






Jotito


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Orale pues... we *will* be there!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2007, 07:37 PM~8048841
> *Orale pues... we will be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 5 2007, 02:01 PM~8046845
> *WAT KIND OF V.P. IS HE CANT EVEN SPELL THA CLUBS NAME!! MAS PUTO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CALMATE PLANCHA WHY SO VIOLENT? :loco:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 4 2007, 12:56 PM~8039542
> *no seas puto!! message from my daughters if you dont show!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats what we alway say about waukegan chapter


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 5 2007, 02:01 PM~8046845
> *WAT KIND OF V.P. IS HE CANT EVEN SPELL THA CLUBS NAME!! MAS PUTO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 sometimes i can't spell when i'm tired after going to all these show you wouldn't understand that feeling


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 5 2007, 04:24 PM~8047052
> *I'll be there,puto Don't sweat it. Me hechas menos? Mi Amor?
> Jotito
> 
> ...


i huevo i miss my sweet chocolate honey bunny   :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 5 2007, 10:38 PM~8049752
> *thats what we alway say about waukegan chapter
> 
> *


fromt what i remember we aint a chapter yaw the chapter. :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 6 2007, 07:40 AM~8051790
> *fromt what i remember  we aint a chapter yaw the chapter.  :biggrin:
> *


we can't tell!!!!! but anyways ain't this all about UNITY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 5 2007, 08:38 PM~8049752
> *thats what we alway say about waukegan chapter
> 
> *


IS STREETSTARS COMIN?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90+Jun 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8039542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS ABOUT UNITY. YOU TOOK SOMETHING MY BROTHER SAID TO YOU NOT MILTOWN AND BROUGHT WAUKEGAN INTO IT. SO WHERES UR UNITY? ITS BETWEEN YOU AND MY BROTHER NOT ALL OF US.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

All I know is this gonna be firme, especially for all the rest of the streetlowriders to check out what the Chi-town area is doing!. Can't wait to see the homies there!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 03:01 PM~8053816
> *All I know is this gonna be firme, especially for all the rest of the streetlowriders to check out what the Chi-town area is doing!. Can't wait to see the homies there!
> *


FUCK YEAH ITS GONNNA BE OFF DA CHAIN. HERES A PIC OF THE WHOLE SOMOSUNO FAMILY. AINT WE PRETTY? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

cant wait to put it down with the carnales


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 6 2007, 01:02 PM~8053828
> *FUCK YEAH ITS GONNNA BE OFF DA CHAIN. HERES A PIC OF THE WHOLE SOMOSUNO FAMILY. AINT WE PRETTY?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes we are 1 big happy family this brings a tear to my eye :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jun 6 2007, 10:07 PM~8056508
> *yes we are 1 big happy family this brings a tear to my eye  :tears:
> *


is that because of your trophy?? you need to get the motherfucker back!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 7 2007, 07:50 AM~8058779
> *is that because of your trophy?? you need to get the motherfucker back!! :biggrin:
> *


since you said so it will be done :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8059414
> *since you said so it will be done  :biggrin:
> *


q-vo roberto?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

waazz zappa ninn


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8053816
> *All I know is this gonna be firme, especially for all the rest of the streetlowriders to check out what the Chi-town area is doing!. Can't wait to see the homies there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SOMOS UNO ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....ttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

pa donde? para ariba :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

you know we'll be there, with camera in hand y todo. I know this is for a good cause, pero I hope some cochinas show up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2007, 08:48 PM~8068960
> *you know we'll be there, with camera in hand y todo. I know this is for a good cause, pero I hope some cochinas show up!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 8 2007, 11:13 PM~8069729
> *:biggrin:
> *


i hope so tooo!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 9 2007, 08:53 AM~8071223
> *i hope so tooo!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Estas hablando de las cochinas,verdad? :biggrin: 








Cochino !!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 9 2007, 09:55 AM~8071232
> *Estas hablando de las cochinas,verdad?  :biggrin:
> Cochino !!!
> 
> *


a huevo!! me and eddie into viejas cochinas!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT

Somos Uno Old School Lowrider Car Club
Waukegan,Milwaukee & Memphis comin' at you !!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 9 2007, 02:04 PM~8072092
> *a huevo!! me and eddie into viejas cochinas!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 10 2007, 06:33 PM~8078005
> *TTT
> 
> Somos Uno Old School Lowrider Car Club
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 10 2007, 07:33 PM~8078005
> *TTT
> 
> Somos Uno Old School Lowrider Car Club
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2007, 07:48 PM~8068960
> *you know we'll be there, with camera in hand y todo. I know this is for a good cause, pero I hope some cochinas show up!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: bring some from san jo ,tlecu :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: whats crackn


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8082082
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  bring  some  from san jo ,tlecu  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm: whats  crackn
> *


USO means brother,so brother share las cochinas !!!
:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 12 2007, 07:14 PM~8092185
> *USO means brother,so brother share las cochinas !!!
> :cheesy:
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chichis mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm damn im thirtsy now. ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT!! ******!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

come on people!! whos cruisin??


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We'll be crusin! But i hope chichonas show up!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

ill be there wherever the fuck that is


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

I GOT THE S IN MY CHEST GOT THE FILTHYS READY WHAT IT DO


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8104583
> *come on people!! whos cruisin??
> *


 :biggrin: ...+3 cars


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 14 2007, 10:57 PM~8107717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO IF YOU GOT THE S ON UR CHEST THEN THAT MEANS YOUR SUPERMAN :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8106807
> *We'll be crusin! But i hope chichonas show up!
> *


we need some nalgonas also :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hijo de la chigada... Chichonas y nalgonas ??? :0 

Here's what imma gonna tell mi ruca...
Sorry honey but the show has been cancelled. But I will be gone on a club meeting.
:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8107717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beto you are in charge of bringin' las mamacitas


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 14 2007, 10:57 PM~8107717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2007, 11:43 AM~8111006
> *we need some nalgonas also  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with my homie Spock


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

well be there


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

will try to make it


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 18 2007, 10:54 PM~8131188
> *will try to make it
> *


i said no trying!! :angry: just kidding!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jun 18 2007, 10:45 PM~8131084
> *well be there
> *


thats what im talkin bout our memphis family will be there!!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

wut up somos uno, and all de other clubs out there,


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

any one going to slamology this week end milwaukee will be leaving friday night


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

que onda vatos locos :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL SUPPORTERS OF OUR UNITY CRUISE!!
OUR SHOW HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!!
WE SHALL ALL STILL HAVE ALL CARS MEET AT THE PARK ON CICERO RD. BY 800 AM., AND LEAVE BY 900 AM SHARP!! WE SHALL DRIVE TO OUR NEW LOCATION LOCATED IN LIBERTYVILLE OFF OF ROUTE 21. I DONT HAVE THE ADDRESS AT THE MOMENT BUT SHALL GET IT AND POST IT UP AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!! 
FOR OUR MILWAUKEE CRUISER!! SAME GOES FOR YOU GUYS!! 

THANKS A LOT FOR BEING PATIENT AND UNDERSTANDING!! WE HOPE TO HAVE A GREAT OUTCOME, AND REMEMBER TO LEAVE THA DRAMA AT HOME!! THIS EVENT IS MEANT FOR "UNITY" !!!!!!
THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT GUYS!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 20 2007, 09:44 AM~8141330
> *ATTENTION ALL SUPPORTERS OF OUR UNITY CRUISE!!
> OUR SHOW HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!!
> WE SHALL ALL STILL HAVE ALL CARS MEET AT THE PARK ON CICERO RD. BY 800 AM., AND LEAVE BY 900 AM SHARP!! WE SHALL DRIVE  TO OUR NEW LOCATION LOCATED IN LIBERTYVILLE OFF OF ROUTE 21. I DONT HAVE THE ADDRESS AT THE MOMENT BUT SHALL GET IT AND POST IT UP AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!
> ...


HEY HOMIE POST DA NEW PLACE SO WE CAN SHOW UP


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 20 2007, 10:44 AM~8141330
> *ATTENTION ALL SUPPORTERS OF OUR UNITY CRUISE!!
> OUR SHOW HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!!
> WE SHALL ALL STILL HAVE ALL CARS MEET AT THE PARK ON CICERO RD. BY 800 AM., AND LEAVE BY 900 AM SHARP!! WE SHALL DRIVE  TO OUR NEW LOCATION LOCATED IN LIBERTYVILLE OFF OF ROUTE 21. I DONT HAVE THE ADDRESS AT THE MOMENT BUT SHALL GET IT AND POST IT UP AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats for sure homie , and hope evrybody brings their rides and not just shirts n walk around


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 20 2007, 12:14 PM~8141504
> *:thumbsup: thats for sure homie  , and hope  evrybody brings  their rides  and  not  just  shirts  n walk around
> *


XACTLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

AND REMEBER PEOPLE STREET LOW WILL BE HERE!! LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8141380
> *HEY HOMIE POST DA NEW PLACE SO WE CAN SHOW UP
> *


where it be at homz????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 21 2007, 07:44 AM~8146528
> *where it be at homz????
> *


dont know tha exact address, but i know its on route 21 in between 120 and 137.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8141380
> *HEY HOMIE POST DA NEW PLACE SO WE CAN SHOW UP
> *


meet up at foster and cicero in chicago and then follow the leader of the cruise and he'll take yaw there :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Jun 19 2007, 01:42 PM~8135239
> *wut up somos uno, and all de other clubs out there,
> *


 :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

orale carnale


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

2 more weeks


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ONE MORE WEEK!! :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE NEW LOCATION IN LIBERTYVILL, WERE ALL STILL GOING TO MEET UP AT CICERO & FOSTER BEFORE 9:00AM ,WE WILL LEAVE AT 9:00AM SHARP!! :yes:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

OK guys here it is what you all have been waiting for. the address to the new park is 32377 N. Milwaukee Ave., Libertyville, IL. 60048-9742 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Mar 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7504353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY NO PETS & NO BOTTLES ALLOWED.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8168050
> *SORRY NO PETS  &  NO BOTTLES  ALLOWED.
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL UNITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OUR CRUISE AND PICNIC HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!
DESPITE THA RUMORS OUR PICNIC IS STILL A 100% GO!!! 
FOR OUR CHICAGO CRUISERS WE SHALL STILL HAVE ALL CARS SHOW UP AT THE FOREST PRESERVE ON CICERO AVE. BY 830 A.M.
CRUISE TAKES OFF BY 900 AM SHARP SO DONT BE LATE!!!!
FOR OUR MILWAUKEE CRUISERS SAMES GOES FOR YOU GUYS!!
THE PARK WE ARE GOING TO GO TO IS 32377 N. MILWAUKEE AVE.!! 
REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT SO LEAVE THA DRAMA AT HOME!!!! THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!! 

P.S. THIS PICNIC IS TO BRING US CLOSER TOGETHER AND NOT DISBAND US!!! NO MATTER THA PROBLEM ITS EASIER TO FORGIVE THEN TO FUCK UP AND END UP PAYING FOR SOMETHING YOU WILL REGRET LATER!!! THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING US THA WHOLE TIME!!
LOUIE FROM SOMOS UNO C.C.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 25 2007, 10:55 AM~8171186
> *ATTENTION ALL UNITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CRUISE AND PICNIC HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!
> DESPITE THA RUMORS OUR PICNIC IS STILL A 100% GO!!!
> ...


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 25 2007, 09:55 AM~8171186
> *ATTENTION ALL UNITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CRUISE AND PICNIC HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!
> DESPITE THA RUMORS OUR PICNIC IS STILL A 100% GO!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 25 2007, 10:55 AM~8171186
> *ATTENTION ALL UNITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CRUISE AND PICNIC HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!
> DESPITE THA RUMORS OUR PICNIC IS STILL A 100% GO!!!
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL PEOPLE WHO CARE FOR UNITY!! 

WHY ARE WE STILL GETTING HATED ON?? WHY IS IT PEOPLE CAN'T JUST LET SHIT HAPPEN?? WE ARE NOT OUT TO START SHIT!!WE ARE OUT TO HELP THIS THING WE CALL LOWRIDING SUCCEED INTO GREATNESS!! ALL WE WANT IS A DAY WE CAN ALL JUST HANG OUT AND KICK IT!! YET WE GET SABOTAGED FROM OUR FIRST LOCATION!! NOW THERES RUMORS GOING AROUND THAT INS AND COPS WILL BE GOING CRAZY AROUND OUR PICNIC!! FOR WHO EVER STARTED THIS SHIT I HAVE ONE THING TO SAY TO THEM" FUCK YOU AND YOUR MOTHER WHO BROUGHT YOUR SNITCH ASS INTO THIS FUCKIN WORLD!!" I'M NOT A VIOLENT PERSON, BUT SHIT IS NOT COOL!! THEM ASSHOLES THINK THEY GOT US, BUT GUESS WHAT!! 

OUR PICNIC WILL STILL GO ON, AND WE SHALL SHOW THEM FUCKERS HOW UNITED WE AS A COMMUNITY CAN BE!! THEM FUCKERS THINK THEY MEN FOR TRYING TO FUCK OUR SHIT UP, BUT THEY AINT NOTHING BUT PUNK-ASS BITCHES!! YOU GOT BEEF WITH US!! MAN UP AND GROW SOME BALLS!! DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THIS!! LETS GET THIS SHIT HANDLED RIGHT!!


AND REMEMBER UNITY IS POWER!!
POWER IS UNITY!! 
RESPECT IS EARNED NOT GIVEN!! 
BEING A BITCH AIN'T NO WAY OF GETTIN RESPECT!!

THANKS FOR READIN MY RANT!!

LOUIE FROM SOMOS UNO C.C.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

*fuck the haters*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

THATS WHY ALOT OF GENTE IS LEAVING THE GAME BECAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT AND THE HATRED. CHICAGO NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND GET ALONG, LA ONDA IS FALLIN. SHOWS ARE DISAPPEARING,NOW PICNICS THATS FUCKED UP. SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE CHAPTER HAS BEEN TRAVELIN THRU THE MIDWEST TO SHOWS THIS YEAR, BECAUSE OF ALL THIS MADNESS. WISCONSIN CLUBS LOOKED UP TO YOU GUYS IN CHICAGO BUT LOOK AT IT NOW THE GAME IS DYING OUT. WE NEED TO GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER AND MAKE THINGS HAPPEN. IT SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE TAKING CLUB BUSINESS LIKE GANG BULLSHIT. WE ALL GROWN OUT OF THAT. LETS UNITE AND RIDE TOGETHER ILLONOIS STOP THE HATRED


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 26 2007, 10:34 PM~8184157
> *THATS WHY ALOT OF GENTE IS LEAVING THE GAME BECAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT AND THE HATRED. CHICAGO NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND GET ALONG, LA ONDA IS FALLIN. SHOWS ARE DISAPPEARING,NOW PICNICS THATS FUCKED UP.  SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE CHAPTER HAS BEEN TRAVELIN THRU THE MIDWEST TO SHOWS THIS YEAR, BECAUSE OF ALL THIS MADNESS. WISCONSIN CLUBS LOOKED UP TO YOU GUYS IN CHICAGO BUT LOOK AT IT NOW THE GAME IS DYING OUT. WE NEED TO GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER AND MAKE THINGS HAPPEN. IT SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE TAKING CLUB BUSINESS LIKE GANG BULLSHIT. WE ALL GROWN OUT OF THAT. LETS UNITE AND RIDE TOGETHER ILLONOIS STOP THE HATRED
> *


real talk


TO THE MOTHERFOKKIN TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 26 2007, 10:34 PM~8184157
> *THATS WHY ALOT OF GENTE IS LEAVING THE GAME BECAUSE OF THE BULLSHIT AND THE HATRED. CHICAGO NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND GET ALONG, LA ONDA IS FALLIN. SHOWS ARE DISAPPEARING,NOW PICNICS THATS FUCKED UP.  SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE CHAPTER HAS BEEN TRAVELIN THRU THE MIDWEST TO SHOWS THIS YEAR, BECAUSE OF ALL THIS MADNESS. WISCONSIN CLUBS LOOKED UP TO YOU GUYS IN CHICAGO BUT LOOK AT IT NOW THE GAME IS DYING OUT. WE NEED TO GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER AND MAKE THINGS HAPPEN. IT SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE TAKING CLUB BUSINESS LIKE GANG BULLSHIT. WE ALL GROWN OUT OF THAT. LETS UNITE AND RIDE TOGETHER ILLONOIS STOP THE HATRED
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

the weather looks good for sunday lets roll!!!! uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

q-vo gente


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

You know we'll be there INS Judas or quen mas!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2007, 02:28 PM~8187803
> *You know we'll be there INS Judas or quen mas!
> *


what kind of food you guys like??


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8186098
> *the weather looks good for sunday lets roll!!!! uffin:
> *


So does jack Daniels :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

SOMOS Chicanos! We like all food!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8188496
> *SOMOS Chicanos! We like all food!!
> *


ooohhh chit :biggrin: sup bro see ya here


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 27 2007, 02:02 PM~8188433
> *So does jack Daniels  :biggrin:
> *


ready for kick ball but only adults cause your young bucks like lil manny they run circles around us we have to much potetial muscle :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ UP MY HOMIES  3 MORE DAYS :biggrin: SYMPLE CREATIONS WILL IN DA HOUSE LIL LATE BUT WE WILL MAKE IT IN!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8188496
> *SOMOS Chicanos! We like all food!!
> *


OK SO I'LL HAVE MY WIFE MAKE SOME FILIPINO FOOD!! :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW SOME POODLES AND NOODLES, OR SOME ROTT PIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 28 2007, 10:14 AM~8194069
> *OK SO I'LL HAVE MY WIFE MAKE SOME FILIPINO FOOD!!  :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW SOME POODLES AND NOODLES, OR SOME ROTT PIES!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:barf:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT ready for the long trip for a good weekend


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jun 28 2007, 03:32 PM~8196381
> *TTT  ready for the long trip for a good weekend
> *


whats up bro already talked to bardo enriques brother that if you guys need aplace to park the cars u can leave them at my house i got a big driveway let me know


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 28 2007, 09:36 PM~8197835
> *whats up bro already talked to bardo enriques brother that if you guys need aplace to park the cars u can leave them  at my house i got a big driveway let me know
> *


were leavin tomorow still ghaving some problems on tehj other cars on takkin them but for sure well take atleast 1 but wel see whats up 2morow


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ill attend the cruise but will not be abel to make it to the picnic  have to leave at 11.00 to work


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 15 2007, 01:26 AM~8108828
> *:biggrin: ...+3 cars
> *


+1 now due to a time chain going out on my lady's ride while i was driving it and my bro-in-law taking the insurance off his low. Might have my sis-in-laws tuner out for the cruise though.

Can't wait till SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

indiana boys will be there with 3 to 5 cars


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

2 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

in a couple of hours well be on hour way to milwaukee see you guys there


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

attention all unity cruisers!!!!!!

remember to follow all rules of tha road when cruising this sunday! lets make this a peaceful event!! remember the less rules broken the less cops will fuck with us!! we dont need that kind of attention!!  we need to look good to all of our sponsors and tha communities we will be passing by!! we need this onda to look good as it feels!! see you guys sunday!! :biggrin: 
louie from somos uno c.c.


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

We will be rollin' out from Milwaukee at 9:30 sharp from the Holt Avenue Park and Ride tomorrow.

Somos Uno reppin' Memphis,Tn, Milwaukee , Wi and Waukegan, Il.

Good Times, Los Impalas,UCE-Milwaukee... will be reppin' also

Any other car clubs or Solo riders ??? Where ya at ??? 

Raise your plaque for UNITY !!! Hope to see you there. Need directions,give me a call 1-414-659-0219.

PEACE,
Bobby


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 30 2007, 08:12 AM~8207440
> *We will be rollin' out from Milwaukee at 9:30 sharp from the Holt Avenue Park and Ride tomorrow.
> 
> Somos Uno reppin' Memphis,Tn, Milwaukee , Wi and Waukegan, Il.
> ...


can i just call you? i'm feelin lonely!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

well i decided to go to the city tonight catch a cubs game and we are staying out there..we are staying at the embassy suites..can some one give me directions to the meeting point from there???


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

directions from indiana!!
1: Start out going WEST on ONTARIO CIR toward QUETICO DR. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn RIGHT onto QUETICO DR. 0.1 miles Map 

3: Turn RIGHT onto N PAYNE RD. 0.3 miles Map 

4: Turn RIGHT onto W 86TH ST. 0.2 miles Map 

5: Turn LEFT onto N MICHIGAN RD. 0.9 miles Map 

6: Merge onto US-52 W via the ramp on the LEFT. 18.7 miles Map 

7: Merge onto I-65 N. 120.1 miles Map 

8: Take the TOLL ROAD / I-90 exit- EXIT 262- toward ILLINOIS / OHIO. 0.5 miles Map 

9: Merge onto I-90 W toward CHICAGO (Portions toll) (Crossing into ILLINOIS). 25.0 miles Map 

10: Merge onto I-90 EXPRESS W / I-94 EXPRESS W / DAN RYAN EXP W via the exit on the LEFT. 4.2 miles Map 

11: I-90 EXPRESS W / I-94 EXPRESS W / DAN RYAN EXP W becomes I-94 W. 11.7 miles Map 

12: Take the WEST FOSTER AVE / 5200 N exit- EXIT 42. 0.1 miles Map 

13: Turn RIGHT onto W FOSTER AVE. 0.1 miles Map 

14: Turn LEFT onto N CICERO AVE / IL-50. <0.1 miles Map 

15: End at N Cicero Ave & W Foster Ave
Chicago, IL 60630, US


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

LETS ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

VIEJITOS WERE YOU AT ITS MY BDAY TOMORROW I GOT THAT JACK GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHATS UP WITH THE RAFEL? IS IT STILL ON?i NEED 2 OF THEM.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 30 2007, 08:01 AM~8207523
> *can i just call you? i'm feelin lonely!
> *


Yes ya big ***** !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

We're leaving in about an hour !!!
:cheesy:


----------



## MCVida (Feb 2, 2007)

Darn!!!! I wish I couldve made it. I broke my control arm bushing off the rear and have been searching for like a week and a half for someone to weld it back on....Sigh...I really wanted to get to this one... Oh well... I'll have to catch the next one...


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

I want to say thanks on behalf of Los Neighbors, my big bro and myself to Somos Uno, Amistad, and Illusions for throwing a *GREAT * picnic and cruize. :thumbsup: U guys showed love and showed how all picnics should be in the Chi. That spot was a great place to throw a picnic. Seing all the cars parked on the grass looked cool as hell. Thanks for the food as well cuz we didn't have any breakfast.  Once again THANKS and cant wait till next year.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

GREAT TURNOUT!!! ENJOYED IT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just got back from the picnic. Great weather, great location, and a lot of great rides. Mines wasn't done in time, but I know what to look forward to now.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I COULD ONLY TAKE 20 OF THEM I GOTTA GET A MEMORY CARD LOL THERE KINDA BLURY TOO HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

man it was fun for the little time i was there...fokkin 4 hours it took me to get there from the chi....thanx for the good times homies...theres a few pics i took here if you guys want to check it out..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...90027&st=231580


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

GOOD TURN OUT HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Was a bad ass turn out ...... I hope for this picnic to go on again next year......

Bad ass time bad ass cruize ....grant it we all split up lol but it was a great time....... SOMOSUNO-AMISTAD-ILLUSIONS Great job!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

we "UCE" CC want to thank the hosts of todays  picnic it was a great turn out ...


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

had a really fun time and alot of cars just a long drive


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 1 2007, 10:26 PM~8215459
> *had a really fun time and alot of cars just a long drive
> *


thanxs to the pigfeet and grease on the highway :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Had a GREAT time at a GREAT picnic!!!!!!! That is THE SPOT to have it!!
Thanx from INDIVIDUALS for all the hospitality!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 2 2007, 06:58 AM~8217269
> *Had a GREAT time at a GREAT picnic!!!!!!!  That is THE SPOT to have it!!
> Thanx from INDIVIDUALS for all the hospitality!
> :thumbsup:
> *


eddieeeeeeeeee so did u get the photoshoot o que???


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

had a really nice time thanks


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 2 2007, 08:07 AM~8217283
> *eddieeeeeeeeee  so did u  get the photoshoot o que???
> *


yes he did!! hopefully it comes out in tha mag! its a photo shoot to see!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

we just got home at 4 am 9 hour drive but it was worth it we had fun


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

ill have pics when i get back from pickin up my impala


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8217791
> *we just got home at 4 am 9 hour drive but it was worth it we had fun
> *


THANKS A LOT FOR COMIN OUT!! WE ARE NOT SOMOS UNO NOW WE ARE GOING TO BE SOMOS UN CHINGO MADRAL!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 2 2007, 08:43 AM~8217616
> *yes he did!! hopefully it comes out in tha mag! its a photo shoot to see!!
> *


cant wait to see the mag


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

had a great time , it was a great day and a perfect location!! thanks to somosuno c.c.-amistad c.c. - & illusions c.c. GREAT JOB GUYS!! THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT "UNITY" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/newssun...RUCK_S1.article


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 2 2007, 12:02 PM~8218576
> *http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/newssun...RUCK_S1.article
> *


 :0 :barf:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 2 2007, 12:02 PM~8218576
> *http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/newssun...RUCK_S1.article
> *


We were on the way up with the brothas from Ill State when we seen this happen it did not look good ...... I called Pete from Amistad right away so he can detour his route. :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 2 2007, 12:10 PM~8218612
> *We were on the way up with the brothas from Ill State when we seen this happen it did not look good ...... I called Pete from Amistad right away so he can detour his route.  :0
> *


yea bro it sucked...it took me 4 hours to get to the show...i left chi around 12 and got to the show at 4....it took over 1 hour to go 2 miles :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 2 2007, 12:10 PM~8218612
> *We were on the way up with the brothas from Ill State when we seen this happen it did not look good ...... I called Pete from Amistad right away so he can detour his route.  :0
> *


sup gotti it was cool seein u guys outthere this weekend


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

had a great time. good to see everyone, plus I got a photo shoot with streetlow! so a great day :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8219296
> *had a great time. good to see everyone, plus I got a photo shoot with streetlow! so a great day :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

My view on this entire Cruise and Picnic... The best that we have seen. I got to see old friends and met some new ones... The participation from the Chicago area was outstanding as was all my homeboys from Milwaukee,Racine and Kenosha,Wi.
A very big shout out to Enrique from Somos Uno Memphis for bringin in the new blood that will be doing some great things in the near future.
This showed everyone that we can stand united as one BIG Lowriding Family. No matter what anyone says, Chicago and all the suburbs represented big time.
This was really needed and I am proud to have been part of this with the rest of you. 
Thank You, Bobby
Oh, I hope you enjoy some of the pics I took.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's some more pics...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

More...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

MACIAS EDITION THATS MY LAST NAME "MACIAS"


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

and more pics


















































































THIS GUY GOT IN THE WAY ,I WAS TRYING TO GET A PIC OF THE CAR


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

PIG HOOVES AND PIG EARS SHUT DOWN EDENS HAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Keep the pics coming bobby


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope you enjoyed these !!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Andy this one is for you !!!!










:thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

looks good bobby!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

nice pics bobby the picnic was a very good turn out and the location was great


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

Good show big turnout good people my fav was TOGETHERS 64 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice pics  :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

heres some pic my brother in law took


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mmm sexy dis is my girlfriend


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

ME









who gots the one were we all got together to take the picture all 3 chapters


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

cruise video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kWCzzEhHleo


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i was gonna go but thats the fucking boonies


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

anymore cruise videos???


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 2 2007, 08:07 AM~8217283
> *eddieeeeeeeeee  so did u  get the photoshoot o que???
> *


YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 2 2007, 08:31 PM~8222464
> *ME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

here are some more pics had fun more cars than i expected i might post more later


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy: nice pics


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8222709
> *YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic_civic_25 (Dec 5, 2005)

I WISH I COULD OF GONE BUT I WORK 7 DAYS A WEEK


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB & PROUD MEMBER OF MY NILA FAMO :cheesy: THANKS GOOD TIMES HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z38/one...current=788.jpg


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

ALL THREE SOMOSUNO CHAPTERS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 2 2007, 10:31 PM~8222464
> *ME
> 
> 
> ...


ILL POST IT UP LATER.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 2 2007, 04:46 PM~8220382
> *MACIAS EDITION THATS MY LAST NAME "MACIAS"
> *


you got family in wauktown or zion??i no some macias..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME OF MY PICS 

YOUNG RIDERS IN THE HOUSE
















ORIGINALES 4 LIFE
































THESE CABRONES LOOKING AT PICS CAUSE THEY CANT READ :biggrin: 








PINCHE JUANITO EN CHINGA








BARRIO ALSO IN THE HOUSE
































ILL STATE BIG BODYS SHOWED SOME LOVE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ILL POST MORE TODAY OR TOMORROW


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 3 2007, 03:29 PM~8227440
> *nice pics bro  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS I REALLY DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO TO TAKE TOO MANY SINCE I WAS TO BUSY PARKING CARS. I GOT A FEW MORE.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 3 2007, 02:33 PM~8227470
> *THANKS I REALLY DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO TO TAKE TOO MANY SINCE I WAS TO BUSY PARKING CARS. I GOT A FEW MORE.
> *


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8226141
> *you got family in wauktown or zion??i no some macias..
> *


 :0 thats my last name 2


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jul 3 2007, 09:58 AM~8225132
> *ALL THREE SOMOSUNO CHAPTERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 3 2007, 03:34 PM~8228006
> *:0  thats my last name 2
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 3 2007, 03:18 PM~8228340
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY LAST NAME TOO I GUESS WERE ALL PRIMOS :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

The picinic was firme, it was too bad the truck messed up the cruise, pero, it still was a firme one. It was too bad that there wasn't too much time to take shots of all the firme ranflas that showed up. But for those that where patient and stuck around, gracias. Thanks to all three clubs, Amistad, Illusions, y Somos Uno for having us out there. Till next time.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

damn looks loike yall had a good time, wish I could have been there.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 3 2007, 10:25 PM~8230978
> *damn looks loike yall had a good time, wish I could have been there.
> *


It was great, Darrin. Individuals were represented BIG time.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

hop video. bumper checkin
http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 4 2007, 08:08 AM~8232717
> *hop video. bumper checkin
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
> *


anymore bro??


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i got a few more of the hop wont be until tonight that i can get them up


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8233583
> *i got a few more of the hop wont be until tonight that i can get them up
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8229248
> *The picinic was firme, it was too bad the truck messed up the cruise, pero, it still was a firme one. It was too bad that there wasn't too much time to take shots of all the firme ranflas that showed up. But for those that where patient and stuck around, gracias. Thanks to all three clubs, Amistad, Illusions, y Somos Uno for having us out there. Till next time.
> *


QVO PINK TACO! SORRY THERE WASNT ENOUGH HALF NAKED OR FINE HYNAS. BUT AS SOON AS I CAN ILL TELL MY BROTHER TO KIDNAP HIS SISTER IN LAW YOU KNOW THE CHINITA AND SEND HER TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8233583
> *i got a few more of the hop wont be until tonight that i can get them up
> *


where they at bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry+Jul 4 2007, 08:08 AM~8232717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

NO MORE PICS?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 16 2007, 04:21 PM~8320529
> *NO MORE PICS?
> *


I HAVENT HAD TIME TO GET THEM POSTED BUT I SHALL SOON!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry but better late then never! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

heres some videos my lil brother made of the picnic (the lil bald chubby one)
cars
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UQbhk77NB8o&mode=related&search=
bikes with pictures of his bike at teh end
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rEgCnJR8d-g&mode=related&search=
on the way 2 the picnic & hop video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MX3n8MapCyA


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Aug 9 2007, 04:25 PM~8514710
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup beto


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT 4 Pedro !!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

